# Gonna make a drill press table



## MiamiTed (Jan 30, 2011)

I am going to make a drill press table for my new drill press. I have a tv stand and another simular that are made from the cheap pressboard with what ever wood looking finish. Would this be good to use or would I just be wasting my time. I would rather reuse part of this instead of just trashing it.

Thanks.


----------



## graywolf (Jan 10, 2011)

It's good you want to reuse the materials. so if it is thick enough and is large enough to cover the size you want then I would have to say go for it. 
Regards, richard


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I have a set of those tv stands also. Mine seem a little thin for this application. If I were to use them, I would probably double them up with something else to make a thicker and more rigid table.

I would also recommend cutting out a square (probably with a router and about 1/2 deep) where you can insert a replaceable piece of MDF or whatever directly under the bit. It is inevitable that you will eventually drill into the table and these squares make it easy to restore the top after drilling into it too much.

Also - learn from my mistake - If you add a t-track, make it run all the way to the side of the table. I put in a t-track that did not go through the edge piece I added. Hence, I could not easily brush the chips out of the t-track.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

If you have a Harbor Freight nearby, you may want to consider one of these:

http://www.harborfreight.com/drill-press-extension-table-with-fence-96395.html

I don't own one, but I've heard great things about them for the price, especially after using a 20% off coupon.


----------



## Chipy (Apr 20, 2011)

Wood Magazine 2004 I forgot what month but this issue has a killer shop built drill press table.Micro adjust fence,drum sander ability check it out on their web site.


----------



## Danpaddles (Jan 26, 2012)

I just used an old router table top.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

I've had some success reusing particleboard from cheap furniture and some failures as well. The ones that failed had some sort of laminate on one face and paper on the other. That stuff started curling shortly after I removed the apron pieces that were screwed to the bottom.

The other stuff was made with balanced construction and served well as material for a chop saw table.


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm a big fan of re-purposing old furniture. If your t.v. stand is is made of at least 3/4 with dense "grain" and thick plastic laminate, it should work great. It's very stable and durable, especially if doubled. If it's the porous crap with paper laminate, I'd go ahead and throw it away. You can probably tell the difference by the weight, if not, you can scratch paper laminate off with your fingernail.


----------



## Chipy (Apr 20, 2011)

Wood Magazine June/July drill press table.


----------



## MiamiTed (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses. I am going to order the t-tracks that I will need to make this. I will end up with a table that will be about 26×18 when I am done. I will be doubling the thickness for the table and will end up about 1 1/4 inch thick. Due to having to use a one car garage for my shop and my motorcycle, I will make it removable. I have been finding various plans for a drill press table online and have come up with some good ideas. I will post some pics when it is done. That will be a few weeks due to having to order the t-tracks. No one caries them here in Miami. The closest place will cost me more in gas than shipping will.

Does it really make much difference in the size of the t-tracks? 
Is there any advantage to using the special t-bolts as opposed to regular bolts?

Thanks again.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

I made mine from MDF. Pics on my link below.


----------



## Danpaddles (Jan 26, 2012)

"Does it really make much difference in the size of the t-tracks?
Is there any advantage to using the special t-bolts as opposed to regular bolts?"

chances are a regular bolt will not work unless you spend 30 minutes burning your fingertips while you grind down the bolt to fit just like the (30 cent?) T-bolt fits.

My track has a funny aluminum shaped nut in the track, you clamp down with a bolt/ star handle from the top.


----------



## MiamiTed (Jan 30, 2011)

I see some from peachtree wookworking and hartvill that use regular bolts. Just wanted to know if it will make a difference.


----------

